# rally 4 wheels...value?



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Since the car has the Rally II's on there and i'm ditching the fugly rally 4 wheels, I'm wondering how much to list them for. They've got a set of fairly well worn tires on there but are still useable and seem to be next to impossible to find. Am I out of my mind thinking i could get $150 for them?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rally 4 wheels only came on Ram Air 4 rally cars.......these were special GTO's that were going to be used in the 1969 movie "The Italian Job", but it was discovered that the GTO's were too big to manuver around the tight cobblestone streets of Italian cities. The Ram Air 4 GTO's with the Rally 4 wheels were set aside and Austin Mini Coopers saved the day. Those wheels, which were produced only for those Ram Air 4 Rally cars, are very rare. If you could prove their provenience, they may be worth a fortune!!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I just saw a "set" of 14" from a '78/'79 Grand Am with tires for $150 on craigslist. Sounds like they need to be refinished, no pix. 
I just noticed the guy is from Houston. Gee, that wouldn't be you?:willy::willy:


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

it might be...

so i'm mistaken, these aren't rally 4's?

'78/'79 Pontiac Rally 4 Wheels (i put in the CL listing because i didn't feel like finding the picture again)


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

guess i'd better change the heading for my CL post...really completely unsure where i got the concept that they were rally 4's. :shutme


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

xcmac26 said:


> guess i'd better change the heading for my CL post...really completely unsure where i got the concept that they were rally 4's. :shutme


And the description.....they will fit any GM 5 bolt hub WITH 4 3/4" BOLT PATTERN. They will NOT fit full size cars with a 5" bolt pattern or anything with a metric pattern.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

eh details


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

SOLD EM!!!

guy who's restoring a 66 corvair bought them up for 140 arty: Was very excited about them too. Guess he plans on sandblasting and chroming them. I'm really curious what that will look like but am also just VERY happy to have them out of the garage and the extra $ is my pocket :cool


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

xcmac26 said:


> SOLD EM!!!
> 
> guy who's restoring a 66 corvair bought them up for 140 arty: Was very excited about them too. Guess he plans on sandblasting and chroming them. I'm really curious what that will look like but am also just VERY happy to have them out of the garage and the extra $ is my pocket :cool


Congrats.........gotta love extra floor space and a bulge in the wallet....arty: I've sold a few extra parts lately too and I love it......:cool


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

xcmac26 said:


> Guess he plans on sandblasting and chroming them. I'm really curious what that will look like but am also just VERY happy to have them out of the garage and the extra $ is my pocket :cool


I know the feeling....


----------

